# Deep Impact (1998)



## Dave (Mar 29, 2001)

Deep Impact (1998)  

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0120647 

Directed by Mimi Leder.  

Writing credits Bruce Joel Rubin and Michael Tolkin.

Unless a comet can be destroyed before colliding with Earth, only those allowed into shelters will survive. Which people will survive? Essentially, the same story as  'When Worlds Collide', and also for some reason, 'Armageddon' which was released in the same Summer. I actually avoided both and have only seen this because it was on TV in the background at Christmas . I found myself actually interested in the characters. It would have been better to have concentrated the story on Morgan Freeman's president, than the Tea Leoni, dumb-blonde-reporter-type character. She traces the story of a minister's sex-scandal, only to learn that "Ellie" is not exactly the name of a hot lady, but an Extinction-Level-Event.


----------



## peachy (Mar 29, 2001)

this was a good film, that was an interesting thought david676, they could have made more of morgan freeman, he's a great actor, and i feel he didn't have a big enough part. still loved the film though..peachy


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

i agree i liked the film.  It was pretty sad.  To be honest though I only watched it so i could boo and hiss at Tea Leoni (hey she took Mulder!!)


----------



## peachy (May 25, 2001)

hehe...peachy


----------



## Curupira (Jul 16, 2001)

Too right!! Tea *did* take Mulder!! Oh well, we'll just have to take him back then, huh?


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 13, 2001)

maria-what about an explanation on the mulder thing for none-x files fanatics?

ANYWAY....I see this film loads, now  (it's actually boring now) but the first few times I saw it, I thought that it was actually quite good, esp. the scene where the first comet hits and the water washes over the land...
Morbid, I know...


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *maria-what about an explanation on the mulder thing for none-x files fanatics?
> *



That's an easy one!

David Ducovny is married to Tea Leoni.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 14, 2001)

ohhhh ok, i thought she was talking about something that had actually happened in the series, cos she used the character name and not the real name. now i see why she would want to hiss and boo at tea.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 1, 2001)

*Getting back on track...*

I actually missed the first half an hour of this film when it was on TV but still picked up the plot and I thought it was very good.  Main characters actually died for once and it didn't have a terribly happy ending.  The hardest part for me to watch was the man who had been blinded by the Sun not being able to see his newly-born child.  The team sent to destroy the meteorite all seemed to have families, many with small children.  Would they really have been picked for the job?  But then again the film needed that bit of sentiment...


----------



## rde (Nov 12, 2001)

Are we talking about the same film? The Deep Impact I'm thinking of was a vacuous, inane hour-and-a-half of pretty graphics and paper-thin plot. The only good thing I can say about it is that it wasn't nearly as bad as the execrable Armageddon.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

hi
yeh this is the one with tea leoni and morgan freeman right?
and that guy called Shepard from ER?i think he was called Oren in this one. ah yeh i rememebr. he went blind didn he? and he never got to see his son? >cries< that was so sad, he never saw his son... it so scared me when that guy got blown iunto space...i mean i was thinking what would i do if that was me?u know?
ok ok i think too much
anyway this movie was excellent! awww the two young people in love was so sweet! he risked his life to save her ..awwww i thought that was so swseet!

anyway .............>gives herslef werird look< it was a cool movie so i have it on video and watch it......................never.....i neva get time....lol


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2001)

Well rde, I still think it had good character development. The plot was recycled -- I said that already -- and many recent films rely on "pretty graphics", which when removed leave little else -- as I said this had a bit more, and if it had concentrated on that it could have been much better.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rde _
> *Are we talking about the same film? The Deep Impact I'm thinking of was a vacuous, inane hour-and-a-half of pretty graphics and paper-thin plot. The only good thing I can say about it is that it wasn't nearly as bad as the execrable Armageddon. *



nothing is as bad as armageddon...apart from the truman show


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

the worst film ever...hmmmm...


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

it was good!


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 20, 2002)

hey man, i liked both those movies!  sometimes even though a movie doesn't really have the best script, it can be really fun to watch.  and let's face it, bruce willis and ben affleck are both very fun to watch :naughty: 


anyways, i liked this movie better than armegedon, even though it didn't do as well at the box office.  i think elijah wood is an amazing actor, not to mention very fun to watch.  i have to agree that it was kind of nice to see a movie where most of the main characters die.  and i'm not talking about the horror genre because that usually happens there.  it was nice to see that in an event like this, not everyone lives.  some people even just give up.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 26, 2002)

*hey*

i agree tokyogirl

its juts too common that in movies the lead dont die!


----------



## rde (Feb 26, 2002)

It's only common in Hollywood; in the rest of the world, protagonists drop like flies. One of my favourite movies - Moon Warriors - has a happy ending; only five out of the six main characters die.


----------



## tokyogirl (Mar 1, 2002)

see that's why i like a lot of horror movies.....everyone can die!  but you have to figure out if the focus is on the main victim or on the killer.  if it's on the killer, like jason from the friday the 13th movies,  the killer will always end up coming back even if you think he's dead. everyone else is fair game.  if the focus is on the main victim however, like in scream, the one main character's probably going to live, but the killer is fair game.  as you can see, i've spent way too much time on this!


----------



## Chilly (Mar 4, 2002)

*hey*

i wish i cud discover a meteorand have it named after me....#

"chilly metero""""lol


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: lol*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *hi
> yeh this is the one with tea leoni and morgan freeman right?
> and that guy called Shepard from ER?i think he was called Oren in this one. ah yeh i rememebr. he went blind didn he? and he never got to see his son? >cries< that was so sad, he never saw his son... it so scared me when that guy got blown iunto space...i mean i was thinking what would i do if that was me?u know?
> ...



Psh chilly dont 4get bout Elijah wood!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, i mean he was the main character in the film!!!! Lol and me being a kiwi must biastly say (cos of lord of the rings and our dear old peter jackson) that he was the best actor in the film, lmao


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 8, 2002)

o and the movie rocked, lol


----------



## Chilly (Apr 9, 2002)

*lol*

i know elki was in it....but i..think hes weird!!!!!! lol
ah the main ppl were the astronauts...weernt they?lol


----------



## tokyogirl (May 6, 2002)

kind of.  this was one of those weird movies where there were like 3 main characters: the astronauts, elijah, and tea leoni.  they all had pretty much equal parts in the movie.


----------



## Chilly (May 8, 2002)

*yeh*

i know wat u mean


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

This movie and Armageddon came out around the same time I remember.  Armageddon was more action, but this one was more story and that's what I liked about it.  I liked both movies, but I felt more of a connection with this one because of the story.  The effects weren't the movie, it was just a bonus at the end.


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Jul 9, 2002)

I saw this one _ages_ ago....

I liked it, I can't quite remember why, but I know I liked it


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 10, 2002)

hehe, i know how that goes.  i liked this movie cause it had a lot of my favorite people in it.  i liked armageddon more, though i can't quite tell you why.   but i do know that there is a part in each movie that makes me cry every time.  like in armegeddon when liv tyler has the line 'you have not told them.  that is my father!'  and then i just keep crying straight through to when she says goodbye to her father.  and in this one it's when the astonauts are saying goodbye to their families and the one who lost his sight has to be told that his son is holding up a toy ship.  that gets me every time.:crying: :crying:


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

very sad......


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

*sniff sniff*


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

Those were emotional parts of the movie.  I think they get to everyone.  But that's what they're suppose to do.  If you feel something, then the movie is working.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

and if not, you're dead inside.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

*Who else cried?*

I cried so much when I first saw this movie...first time I ever creid over a movie actaully...it got real bad when the mom-lady was putting the baby into the carrier on Sarah...I was crying buckets! Ooh and Elijah Wood...yummy...oooh soory back to the crying...still makes me cry whenver I see it...

When the blind astronaut hears his littlesons voice but he can't see him I was really crying then...*blubber* now I cry at any film...even *cringe* rugrats the movie...*cringe!*

So who else cried?
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2002)

I usually cry at the drop of a hat (in movies, anyway) and this one did not make me tear up at all - maybe I was in a cold hearted mood when I watched it.
They were sad moments you mention, but no tears from me!


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

What? how could you NOT cry? *weep*
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2002)

Dunno - I just don't think I was emotionally involved with these characters...  I wasn't that impressed by the movie overall.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 19, 2002)

I thought it was BRILLIANT! Even tho I was only 11 when I saw it and didn't understand that much, it still made me cry! :crying:
:flash:


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jul 20, 2002)

what got me about this movie was how the government picked certain people to be saved!


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jul 20, 2002)

Nope didn't make me cry, the only one to make me cry was the color purple.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

that's when you know you really SHOULD marry a doctor.....


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jul 13, 2003)

The last time I watched this film I had to leave the room when the blind bloke says goodbye to his son beacause that sets me off a good'un.


----------



## Brit Chick (Aug 15, 2003)

Me, err, that would be me!   

When Tea Leoni's character (forget her name for the mo) find out her Mum is dead

When she give hers seat on the chopper to the news anchor and her kid

When she stands on the beach with her Dad as the big wave hits

When the Mom gives the baby to the girl to get to high ground

when they made the decision on the shuttle to sacrifice themselves - Fish talks to his wife and says he's coming home, and when the guy that has lost his sight hears his son's voice

and of course right at the end when the prez is giving his speech in the ruins/or rebuilding of the whitehouse

Oh,yes, pretty much blub city all the way thru for me.   Never used to be like that, never cried at movies - then one day I saw Beaches and its been downhill ever since !


----------



## khatab (Feb 6, 2005)

No I did not cry, but hey, I'm a guy, and we laugh at all tragic events in cinema. 

My favorite was in Titanic when a passenger looses grip on what is now a ship standing on its end, and as he falls he clips a railing and spins like a frizbee into the ocean. I must say I rewound that part several times.. That was Awesome!!!


----------

